
Analysis: Runway, a new formal specification system - jonnybgood
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/tlaplus/5Xd8kv288jE
======
ausimian
I've used TLA+ professionally in a previous role and found it useful. I'd
agree with the sentiments in the GG discussion:

1\. A repl would be useful.

2\. Better documentation for the individual tools, allowing other editors and
toolchains to hook them more easily.

I would say that I found the TLC model checker extremely valuable, but
learning what subset of TLA+ it can actually handle (and structuring your
specifications appropriately) takes time.

Not sure about enums - seems like something PlusCal would do (if it doesn't
already), but I would leave TLA+ alone, I think its support for sets is
sufficient.

